
Top Prospect Connects with LinkedIn to Turn Your Talented Friends into Cash - sammville
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/15/top-prospect-connects-with-linkedin-to-turn-your-talented-friends-into-cash/
======
dgopo
People have tried this before, but not as a tech solution and not built on
Facebook and LinkedIn.

------
malyk
I interviewed with the team in early January. Smart group. Hope they do well.

------
ocourtneyo
I smell a David to LinkedIn's Goliath.

